# Humpday Humor!



## sawhorseray (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## robrpb (Oct 21, 2020)

Funny. Now that you started with daily humor posts Ray, you can't stop. Keep them coming. Rob


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 21, 2020)

Some really good ones there, Ray, but I love the muppet.    
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 21, 2020)

Good ones again Ray.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 21, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Some really good ones there, Ray, but I love the muppet.
> Gary


I love that one too.


----------

